# Slingshot Giveaway



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Im giving away this slingshot , here arebthe rules.

*You must have been on this forum before JUNE 1ST 2014 
*You can just say IM IN and get your name ONCE in the ballet
*To get your name TWICE in the ballet , post a hunting pic with setup description.















Ends when ppl stop posting.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

its the second one. Plum natural ring shooter with 3/4 to 1in taper TBG with a supersure pouch. Shooting half inch marbles.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I'M IN!!

Thanks for the chance.

SF


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm In


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm In! 
Do Can Hunting Pictures Count?


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Over , winner chose his name to not be disclosed , thx


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Im in!

I shot this rabbit eating out of our garden. Luckily my nephew and I already had our shooters out practising. I had my dankung axe set up with black 1745 tubes with .177 steel ammo. Not sure exactly what the distance was but I would have to say it was a little more than 15 maybe 20-ish feet. I told my nephew to take his shot. But he missed sending it running for the fence. I already had aim in case he missed. Once the rabbit took off I followed, took that relaxed breath and released. Dang it! To my surprise the rabbit continued across the yard and out the fence. My nephew and I bolted to the fence and watched him run to the nearest jumping cactus. He got away I said. But just as I finished that sentence the rabbit stood up real tall on his back legs... fell over kicking and died! I was totally surprised I had nailed him while he was running. Glad my nephew was with me to see it. I walked over the garden a picked a nice tomato mr. dead rabbit was looking at to eat and told my nephew we were going to chop it up and serve it up with him He was my favorite moving target kill with a slingshot


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Im in ! GL ALL and THANKS for the giveaway!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm in, thanks for the chance!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in. This lil guy was digging up my yard and was chewing on my deck. 

Looped 2040 7/16 steel


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks For The Chance! Congrats To Whoever Won.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Im in - cheers for the chance


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

IM IN

SSPT...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

deheader said:


> Over , winner chose his name to not be disclosed , thx


I'm calling BS...


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Jaximus said:


> deheader said:
> 
> 
> > Over , winner chose his name to not be disclosed , thx
> ...


Lol its a joke


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Seriously the real draws whenever they stop posting


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 62663


Qaudriple five inch TBG with 16 ounce lead. My first first lion with a slingshot.

I'm in


----------



## Ian Rush (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I'm in. This lil guy was digging up my yard and was chewing on my deck.
> 
> Looped 2040 7/16 steel


Now that's a headshot! I bet the last thing that went through his mind before he died was...a pellet


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif images (85).jpg
> 
> Qaudriple five inch TBG with 16 ounce lead. My first first lion with a slingshot.
> 
> I'm in


A lion with a slingshot? Really? Did you use an arrow??


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Aries666 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > http://slingshotforum.com/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif images (85).jpg
> ...


No he used.a cannon ball


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am not in, but its very thoughtful of you to do a giveaway. Good luck to everyone


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in..thanks for the chance.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

When are you goin to pick the winner


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

I waited a LONG time to qualify my entry, but I still have not been a member since the 1st of June, (wonder how long someone has to wait)

Perhaps in another 11 Months..

Patience.. I really lack patience...


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in , Thnx Master !!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I'm in!

My fingers and eyes crossed. I just got my theraband gold, roller cutter and mat...and I don't have a shooter to put the flatband on :/

Good luck to everyone!!!

I don't have a hunting pic, as I'm just getting back into the hobby (quickly becoming a way of life) lol


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in!






it's the seal sniper on the left, with TBG tapered from 3/4 to a 1/2 and shooting lead, hex nuts, and 1/2 in marbles


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

In a few weeks,(when my slingshot arrives), I'll be seriously hunting "T" shirts.

It's quite possible they will be hanging out in a catch box outback.

Should be a successful and exciting adventure.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Tree fork is who came out of the ballet , it took me a while to write up all the entries on cards , thanks all.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Who ? Me ?

:ups:


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> Who ? Me ?
> 
> :ups:


WTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, congratulations treefork


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice One Treefork!

Thanks For The Giveaway!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

CONGRATS TREEFORK!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Good stuff treefork! Congratulations man!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats Treefork. That's a mesquite fork that came from Rockslinger's yard and was carved by me. Just so you know...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Congrats Treefork. That's a mesquite fork that came from Rockslinger's yard and was carved by me. Just so you know...


I thought that looked like a DH natty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good to see you buddy. Stay cool :king:


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

well ..... whats inside the box treefork!


----------



## Grizz (Jul 29, 2014)

Not in, I havent been a member long enough but I wanted to say that looks nice


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I received the giveaway prize on Aug 1 st. Thank you Dankung , Dayhiker and Rockslinger.


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful and yet so powerful.

Nothing beats a natural wood finish for its unique beauty and this one has truly been hand picked and well crafted.

Is there a way to wear out a slingshot?

I bet you can not do it with this one..

If it wears YOU out instead, get some sleep and try it again tomorrow..

Seems easy enough to wear out bands, pouches and ammo, but it is hard to even break in a slingshot....

When it comes to cars, everyone wants to know how many miles it can go, but with this hobby, it seems almost impossible to wear one out.

Even hammers, anvils and knives wear out, but sling shots?

Tell you what Treefork, when this one finally wears you out, send it to Bill Hayes, then to Joerg Sprave..

Pass it around to all of the rock stars of the rock slinging world and when it returns, let us know if it has finally been broken in.

That is one very nice work of art!


----------



## RustyMenziesia (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool slingshot.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

shew97 said:


> its the second one. Plum natural ring shooter with 3/4 to 1in taper TBG with a supersure pouch. Shooting half inch marbles.


You realy eat this?


----------

